# Christmas 2017



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I booked a cruise on the Danube river for next December. I wanted to try and set up a group to go but these Christmas Market cruises book up so fast and so far in advance that it looks like I'm going solo. Oh well, there will be 123 other people on the boat, over half of them ladies and many single. I can probably force myself to have a good time.:great:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Solo would be my preference.

A well dressed, well educated, and if I may say so, handsome, fellow like yourself.....it's akin to a license to print money.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

You WILL have the time of your life, no doubt!! What cities are on the itinerary?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm starting with a three day 'pre-trip' stay in Vienna. Between the food, the pastries and Mozart it should be grand. Then we cruise to Melk, Linz, Passau, Regensburg and Nuremberg, hitting every Christmas market along the way. I'm packing a soft suitcase inside my hard one so I can fill the soft one with my clothes for the return trip and pack an excessive number of folk Christmas ornaments in the hard one.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

That sounds amazing - have a great time!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1.
It appears that one of AAAC's very own will be the proverbial "wolf in sheep's clothing," indeed menacing the 'virgin' nature of the voyage!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have my hopes. Being alone sucks.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

All I want is someone to hold, to talk to, to go places and have fun with. My new puppy is wonderful but she can't talk. I am so achingly lonely . . .


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Your circumstances will improve Sarge, I'm certain of it. Keep on dating and choose wisely when the opportunity arises.

Which breed of dog did you opt for?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Shaver,
I happened upon a neighbor who had two standard poodles and two little girls and that was too much. So figuring that the puppy would have lower maintenance costs than one of the daughters, I got a year-old standard. She loves to fetch and will do it all day. She is birdie as you could ever imagine. I think I've done something right . . .


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

She looks to be a fine animal. The unconditional love that a dog will give to a good owner is not to be lightly dismissed. I'm not certain if they are available in the States but in my experience dogs adore smoked pigs ears - give it a try if you can.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Smoked pig ears last no more than 20 minutes. Smoked pig femurs do better but she leaves crumbles all over. Rawhide bones are good for about a day. She's a puppy. She chews. Another year of maturity should put paid to that. She really is a sweetie though as with any baby there are moments . . . :fool:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

We occasionally pick up huge (almost 2 foot long) sections of the leg bones of cattle, I think, at the Patrick AFB Commissary for our kid's German Shepard. He's gnawed the ends down considerably, but has yet to crumble one up or eat it completely. Perhaps the skeletal parts of more vigorous stock are the solution to present challenges with the puppy. However, I must ask, have you secured your shoe racks?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

So long as I don't forget and leave them out, the shoes are on the wall of the walk-in closet. I do have a couple of pairs of AE's that will require 'recrafting' though.  Fortunately they were the less expensive ones.


----------

